# Huntsman Senior Games



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have entered in the Huntsman World Senior Games being held this week in St. George, Utah. I will participate in the 3-d competition in the Freestyle division for ages 60-64. This will be the first time I have ever entered as a competitor in a tournament. I have shot in a lot of 3-d tournaments as a fun shooter over the years and usually fare well in comparison with others, so this year I decided to give it a whirl as a competitor. I have spent the last several weeks carefully tuning the bow, spine indexing the arrows, turning down the bow poundage to meet the allowable maximum, and get the arrow speed under the maximum speed limit. Bow is set to 59 lbs, arrow weight is 343 grains and arrow speed is 297 fps. I installed a new bow string Saturday after noticing a broken strand. After making a new sight tape, the final tweek was to check the accuracy of it. Here is a picture of 4 arrows I shot tonight at 40 yards. I think I am ready to go. Hopefully the weather will cooperate with some warmth and sunshine.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Very awesome! You should do well! I am amazed at how light those arrows are. Is that weight with tips?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like you are set up well to me! 

Arrow weight was surprising to me as well, but that's probably just due to my hunting arrows being double the weight of yours.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like Fun! Good Luck!
Any idea on the amount of participants per age group? I might have to think about it for next year.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Good luck! My father in law does swimming events at the senior games.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Middlefork... yes, they post the competitors for each group. In my group, there are 4. Not too impressive when you think about how few the numbers are, but for bragging rights, I can say I participated in a world event and at the very least, I will take 4th place. That will make me no. 4 in the world :smile: They have a history of the last several years and the scores are pretty good, especially considering we are a bunch of old farts. We will shoot 28 arrows a session 2 times a day for two days. There are 4 in my shooting group, two women and two men. All of us are shooting in different classes. Should be real fun getting to meet others from different areas of the country and even world. I think I am the only Utahn in my classification. 

When I was 50, I participated in the games playing on a softball team. We played every day for about a week. The field reeked of Ben-Gay. Pretty impressive to see the age of many of the athletes in the various sport activities. In the Archery shooting, there are participants in their 80's. 

k dog, no, that does not include the tips in the arrow weight I posted. I am actually shooting 343 grains total weight. I wasn't paying attention when I posted last night. I will go back and edit that weight. Must have been having a senior moment. -O,-

I will post some pictures when I get back and hopefully will shoot a good score. It is supposed to rain Thursday, so the scores could be pretty low for that day. Guess we will see.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The only trophy I ever won was because I was the only one in my age class. :mrgreen:


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Middlefork, what age group did you shoot in. I just got home this evening and really enjoyed myself. I took the Bronze. I injured my shoulder earlier this summer and it just won't heal. I had to load up on meds to try and control the pain... it really didn't work well, so I just ignored it best I could and shot anyway. Towards the end of the final day late in the afternoon, I thought I might have to quit, but with some encouragement from the others in the group, I continued. My elevation was right on, but every once in a while the windage would drift either left or right. I could't figure out what was causing it other than a possible flinch on the shot. Caused me to shoot a couple of 5's. All in all, the competition was pretty stiff and I was able to hold on to get a good enough score for the bronze. By the end of the 1st day, there was only 9 points separating 3 of us. Not sure how it finally ended up score wise, but it was a good experience. The guy in our division who won was a two time Canadian Champion. I move up to the next age division next year should I decide to go again. It was fun enough that I just might. I mounted a video camera to the bow riser on day two. Once I review what I shot (video) I will post one or two. It was quite windy with some slight rain showers on day 1 in the morning, cleared out to partly cloudy and overcast with a slight wind in the afternoon and a beautiful bluebird day all day long on day 2.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bow Dude. I was shooting in the 65+ and was the only one.
I would be a class in front of you if I read the brackets right. May or may not happen as it interferes with my 3 season elk tag. But who knows.

Congrats on your Bronze and fighting through the injury.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Middlefork... My hat is off to you for continuing to hunt elk at your age. I doubt I will go after them again with stick and string, too much work involved for my liking anymore. Now if I had an area that was easy to access and full of elk, I might give it a go again. But... Never say never, things do change. Here is a link to the video of the last day of the games.

https://click.email.vimeo.com/?qs=c...df953934c8f1067e7a2b909209cd10b3f75622c2508f4


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Bowdude, I am sorry to hear about your shoulder. Having seen you shoot I know you would have been formidable had you not been in pain.

Is it your bow shoulder or draw shoulder?

I hope that heals soon. I am sure shooting through it did not help much.

Congrats on the bronze, sounds like there was some feirce competition.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know that I would have done too much better, but it was quite sore and still is. It is my left shoulder (bow shoulder). Hurts to hold the bow up. I have been nursing it all summer... I was in hopes it would heal, but no deal. If I could have gotten a refund, I would have canceled, but the time for canceling ended Sept 15. All in all, it was fun and I may try it again next year. Long days of shooting however. It didn't bother me when I was hunting, at least durning the actual draw cycle. Amazing what adrenaline will do for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2018)

since I'm heading down that trail.....what's the age that means you qualify for the "Senior" Games?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> since I'm heading down that trail.....what's the age that means you qualify for the "Senior" Games?


Brackets start at 50+ kinda like AARP


----------

